# Is it weird to walk around braless at home with roommates around?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Not really. Got any pics?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you have nice boobs? Lol. Eh.. I don't know. I don't really think its a huge deal if you know them fairly well. I hate being braless around anyone (even my boyfriend) because I feel like Im shaped awkwardly. So there you go, internet.. way too much info.

Edit: LMAO @ all the comments.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

They are normal and average sized. My nipples are pretty flat most of the time so I don't think they are too obvious. I wear a bra when I leave the house but otherwise I can't be bothered. I'm living with new people and I was wondering if they think I'm some weird California hippy or something.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, it is weird. Unless I'm there, then it's different.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why do you need pics? Haven't you guys seen braless women before?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Why do you need pics? Haven't you guys seen braless women before?


We always want to see one more.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I didn't say topless. I said braless.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I didn't say topless. I said braless.


Close enough. Pics?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

It's your home, even walking around naked should be okay.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I didn't say topless. I said braless.


Oooooooohhh riiiiiiiiiiight! You didn't specify that at first :b


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No, **** the haters.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sin said:


>


I laughed so hard at this.

And no it's fine, my roomie does exactly that and it's no big deal. I walk around in only my boxer shorts as well, poor girl.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I don't think it's weird. :stu But I'm not exactly known for my conformist beliefs. I guess "weird" in this context is probably whatever isn't the norm, so perhaps it is weird.

But what does it matter? You're not hurting anyone.

On the subject of bras generally, rather than social norms, did you know that there's some evidence that wearing bras all the time could cause sagging? Although obviously that wouldn't mean that bras are useless, because I'd assume that women wear them mainly to prevent discomfort when moving around a lot, or to alleviate back pain? But at least it's something you can tell people, if they accuse you of being weird. :b



The Guardian said:


> Do you buy a bra for its looks or its biomechanics? Do you ever wonder if it's really supporting you? Professor Jean-Denis Rouillon from the University of Franche-Comté has announced preliminary data from his study of the effects of wearing bras on 320 women over 15 years. His research, which has not been peer-reviewed or published in a journal (but has been quoted in the media), shows, he says, that braless women may sag less than bra-wearers.
> 
> By measuring the height of women's breasts using a slide rule and caliper, he found those who went without a bra were better at opposing gravity. In women aged 18 to 35 who went braless for a year, their nipples rose as measured by their distance from their shoulder tips, by 7mm. His hypothesis is that bras, in doing the work of the breast ligaments, may reduce their effectiveness.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Not at all, it's your home.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

LMAO, begging for pics? Come on...

Anyway, I wouldn't be comfortable doing that. I only walk around without a bra on when it's just me, my siblings, and mom. I guess you can see if your other roommates do it too. At the end of the day, you're paying the rent too so... Do whatever you want if it's not hurting anyone.

Well, you might want to throw one on whenever the significant others show up (roomie might accuse you of trying to take her man ).


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Nah it's not that odd. I like to wear cloths b/c that's what makes me comfortable if you don't like to, b/c that's what makes you comfortable, that's fine since it is your home.


----------



## Anesthetised (Jul 28, 2013)

if ever I'm your roommate feel free to walk around without a bra, I won't mind, really.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> It's your home, even walking around naked should be okay.


If she has room mates its not just her home.... It's their home as well and unless they are comfortable with her walking around naked she should keep that to her own room


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Do what you want.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> If she has room mates its not just her home.... It's their home as well and unless they are comfortable with her walking around naked she should keep that to her own room


Yeah, because a nude human body is such an obscene sight.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I do around my family in my house. I don't know if it's weird but it's comfortable so who cares? And they ain't complaining!


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

You should always feel as comfortable as possible in your own home.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Yeah, because a nude human body is such an obscene sight.


It's not obscene, but it will make many people uncomfortable.... And her room mates might be uncomfortable with it, so that's probably something she would need to talk about with them before hand to see were they would stand on nudity with in the house... Room mates ussually pay half the rent thus they should be able to be comfortable at home just as much as she should... And in my own case, a roomates nudity would probably make me more uncomfortable than it would make them comfortable .... Would u be comfortable with a nude man in the house? In the kitchen? Around the food? On the couch the two of you share? What if they tried to sneak a fart and it turned out to be a wet one... Now there is literally **** on the couch... What if someone u know pops in for a visit? Then u have the issue of pubic hairs getting on stuff uke


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

I honestly dont think it would be, I've had to go to peoples homes for group projects in college before and some of their roommates were walking around with out them and I didnt even know them or anything. Me and a couple other people noticed but didnt really make much of it.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Yeah, because a nude human body is such an obscene sight.





illmatic1 said:


> It's not obscene, but it will make many people uncomfortable.... And her room mates might be uncomfortable with it, so that's probably something she would need to talk about with them before hand to see were they would stand on nudity with in the house... Room mates ussually pay half the rent thus they should be able to be comfortable at home just as much as she should... And in my own case, a roomates nudity would probably make me more uncomfortable than it would make them comfortable .... Would u be comfortable with a nude man in the house? In the kitchen? Around the food? On the couch the two of you share? What if they tried to sneak a fart and it turned out to be a wet one... Now there is literally **** on the couch... What if someone u know pops in for a visit? Then u have the issue of pubic hairs getting on stuff uke


OP specified* braless* not *topless* and definitely not naked..
/End Argument


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> OP specified* braless* not *topless* and definitely not naked..
> /End Argument


Whatever dad


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> It's not obscene, but it will make many people uncomfortable.... And her room mates might be uncomfortable with it, so that's probably something she would need to talk about with them before hand to see were they would stand on nudity with in the house... Room mates ussually pay half the rent thus they should be able to be comfortable at home just as much as she should... And in my own case, a roomates nudity would probably make me more uncomfortable than it would make them comfortable .... Would u be comfortable with a nude man in the house? In the kitchen? Around the food? On the couch the two of you share? What if they tried to sneak a fart and it turned out to be a wet one... Now there is literally **** on the couch... What if someone u know pops in for a visit? Then u have the issue of pubic hairs getting on stuff uke


Really sounds like you'd be more talking about a pet than someone casually walking around nude.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Ask them if they have an issue with it.
Easy as.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I want to me Komorikun's roommate.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nope not weird at all, they shouldn't be bothered unless they're really insecure.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Really sounds like you'd be more talking about a pet than someone casually walking around nude.


That's exactly why my pets stay outside

And even if that weren't the case.... Humans and animals are different... That's why most of us are expected to wear clothes while most animals are not expected to wear clothes ... If I were to buy a house pet I would buy him knowing that he will eventually get the runs and **** on the carpet and I will have to clean it up, I know that I will have to feed him and take care of him, I know that if I were to let him hang out in the house that he will get pet hair on my stuff, I know that he will puke sometimes... I don't move in with a room mate knowing that they will fart on the couch naked... And unless I was made aware before I moved in with the person that they were a nudist, it would be unfair to me for them to suddenly decide that they didn't want to wear clothes anymore in the shared areas of the house expecting me to just be comfortable with it


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

ToeSnails said:


> Ask them if they have an issue with it.
> Easy as.


"Excuse me, would you mind if I let my boobs hang loose?"

Really, I can't understand how anyone would have a problem with that now that you mentioned asking her about it.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> "Excuse me, would you mind if I let my boobs hang loose?"
> 
> Really, I can't understand how anyone would have a problem with that now that you mentioned asking her about it.


Don't know, I wouldn't mind being asked nor would I care if they "hang loose".


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Nope, I always walk around braless around roommates.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Nope, I always walk around braless around roommates.


Can confirm.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

They're covered by a shirt so I don't see why it would be a problem.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

The thirst is real on page 1


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

You're paying your part of the rent. They can deal with your braless-ness.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Assuming it's your home and you're wearing a shirt, go for it. There's always that guy or gal who is uncomfortable with the slightest of things, but they shouldn't be looking there in the first place.


----------



## Moceanu (Jun 29, 2013)

If.. that's your thing.. I suppose.

What's weird is something for you to decide. I think it is, but it's my opinion after all.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I do it at home with my family around (I don't sleep in one). Just wear a dark shirt so your nipples aren't noticeable. It's a healthy thing to do. Reduces breast cancer.


----------



## Tirekyll (Jun 12, 2012)

long as you wear a shirt it should be fine. Just don't walk around topless and bra-less.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

be my room mate.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I...ahm...do this too (only I live at home with my parents)...to be honest it's something I've always been insecure about. I mean, my chest is kind of large and I can never find comfortable bras (that actually keep me contained) so I just don't bother with them while at home, but still, since my chest is large, I worry about how obvious it might be, especially since my parents are around! I tend to walk around a lot with my arms crossed or my fingers plucking my shirt away from my chest in hopes of making it not look so obvious though I realize that likely does little...I don't know why this bothers me so much, but it does. ;_;

Stupid uncomfortable bras...stupid large chest.

*creeps awkwardly out of thread*


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh, you just mean braless but with a top on? That should be fine. I think bras are too uncomfortable to wear around the house all the time anyway. The only times I regret it is when I have to answer the door to the postman and have to stand there crossing my arms.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

That's cool.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

One of us guys should start a thread: 'Is it weird to walk around with a raging erection' - we need some equality you see :teeth


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I don't think it's a big deal.



InfiniteBlaze said:


> The thirst is real on page 1


:lol :yes


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> I tend to walk around a lot with my arms crossed or my fingers plucking my shirt away from my chest in hopes of making it not look so obvious though I realize that likely does little...I don't know why this bothers me so much, but it does. ;_;
> 
> Stupid uncomfortable bras...stupid large chest.
> 
> *creeps awkwardly out of thread*


Not trying to make you more awkward, but for me at least when a lady crosses her arms it tends to accentuate her *ahem* mammalian protuberances even more, what with the arms squeezing them together and pushing them out slightly more. Plucking the shirt probably does the same with the way eyes tend to follow hand movements. I doubt your parents spend too much time looking at your chest anyway so you probably don't need to worry much at all.

As to the topic at large, sure, I'd say it's fine. Comfort is nice after all, and if others don't like it then that's their problem. No chest is is enough to completely fill your field of vision so if it bothers them they should just look elsewhere.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Just don't run around or skip and you'll be good.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

if your nips are poking out, it might be a little awkward for them.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

It's your house, so do as you please.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

No but I can't walk around braless unless I'm about to sleep. It feels extremely vulnerable. lol.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll just leave this here: Want perky breasts? Don't wear bras, new research suggests



> Women who go braless may actually have the right idea, new research suggests.
> 
> According to the results of a 15-year study in France published Wednesday, bras provide no benefits to women and may actually be harmful to breasts over time.
> 
> ...


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Charmander said:


> Oh, you just mean braless but with a top on? That should be fine. I think bras are too uncomfortable to wear around the house all the time anyway. *The only times I regret it is when I have to answer the door to the postman and have to stand there crossing my arms.*


I no longer feel so alone. :mushy



Lil Sebastian said:


> Not trying to make you more awkward, but for me at least when a lady crosses her arms it tends to accentuate her *ahem* mammalian protuberances even more, what with the arms squeezing them together and pushing them out slightly more. Plucking the shirt probably does the same with the way eyes tend to follow hand movements. I doubt your parents spend too much time looking at your chest anyway so you probably don't need to worry much at all.


:lol In my case, I cross my arms over (not under) them so they're, well, pressed against me and actually not that visible at all (let's just say they're not "perky" to begin with and leave it at that ops ), though if I _were_ wearing a bra and crossed my arms, yes, this would be very true, thus why I don't cross my arms while wearing a bra! (Not to mention crossing my arms while wearing a bra is incredibly uncomfortable. Stupid large chest. ;_; )

Thank you for the assurance though!



CrimsonTrigger said:


> Just don't run around or skip and you'll be good.


+1.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think my mom wore a bra at home when I was growing up. I remember her leaving it on the bookcase next to her armchair sometimes. She had big boobs though (like my sister).


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> One of us guys should start a thread: 'Is it weird to walk around with a raging erection' - we need some equality you see :teeth


Of course it's wrong. What if you accidentally penetrate somebody?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

got an extra bedroom for rent?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe you should try not wearing anything.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow. This stupid thread got almost 900 views in less than a day.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I didn't say topless. I said braless.





ItsEasierToRun said:


> Oooooooohhh riiiiiiiiiiight! You didn't specify that at first :b


LMAO I also thought the topic meant being topless :lol


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Go ahead, at least you are covered by a shirt. My friend had a roommate who walked around in her undies. :teeth


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Depends on how comfortable you guys are with one another. When spending the night at a friends house, they didn't care, so I went braless. When living under my stepdad's roof, I was forced to cover up whenever I step foot outside of my own room, which I hate because I dislike bras and find them confining and uncomfortable. So I opted to walk around in a robe, which I don't recommend because I live in a hot climate, which makes it worse. I did somehow accidentally give him a show once, which was embarrassing.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Charmander said:


> Oh, you just mean braless but with a top on? That should be fine. I think bras are too uncomfortable to wear around the house all the time anyway. *The only times I regret it is when I have to answer the door to the postman and have to stand there crossing my arms.*


Ugh, this is why I always run to get a robe when this happens.


----------



## adifferentgirl (Jul 26, 2013)

You don't have to wear a bra at home. You don't even have to wear a bra outside. If someone really thought you were trying to steal their boyfriend because you weren't wearing a bra, as one of the comments suggested, I think that might be their problem!

Although again it's a cultural thing...I think it's different in the UK to the US because whenever I speak to Americans they seem to want to cover up girls bodies more, so I don't know.

The only time a flatmate has ever asked me to wear more was when I was wondering around in skimpy pyjamas (hot pants). To be honest, I was a bit surprised because me and her had known each other since we were 11 and we were the only ones living there. I thought it was a bit odd of her to ask to be honest, I wouldn't care if she walked around naked.

I guess you need to decide what *you* believe and what you're comfortable with and stick with that. I know that can be hard when you're anxious, but it's the best thing I've learned through therapy. You do feel a lot better when you get the hang of it.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Wow. This stupid thread got almost 900 views in less than a day.












Mind you, it isn't that surprising, any thread with "braless" in the title is going to get attention, very, very quickly.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Wow. This stupid thread got almost 900 views in less than a day.


I bet you can easily double that if you post some pics.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Alas Babylon said:


> Mind you, it isn't that surprising, any thread with "braless" in the title is going to get attention, very, very quickly.


OMG! Boobs! lol :lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Not at all,my fair lady.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Perkins said:


> *Depends on how comfortable you guys are with one another.* When spending the night at a friends house, they didn't care, so I went braless. When living under my stepdad's roof, I was forced to cover up whenever I step foot outside of my own room, which I hate because I dislike bras and find them confining and uncomfortable. So I opted to walk around in a robe, which I don't recommend because I live in a hot climate, which makes it worse. I did somehow accidentally give him a show once, which was embarrassing.


Personally I don't think she should be under an obligation to cover her chest anymore than she should be to cover her face.

As a society we don't think its normal to complain about people going round with their faces on display so why should we complain about anything else?


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

Hadron said:


> If they are girls, I have no idea since I'm no expert in female social rules.
> 
> If they are males, they'll probably think you are a ****.


That's stupid. No offense meant.  They've never had boobs. They don't know how much it sucks to bind your breasts in some underwire contraption that's supposed to shape them or support them or something... But really they're just annoying. The best part of the day is when you take that son of a ***** off.

I go braless in public, even, if I feel like it. Hell, some of my dresses have a lining in them so you couldn't tell if I did or didn't wear one...

I've been reading studies that bras don't even do **** to prevent the sagging that comes with age... In fact, they seem to worsen it by weakening the tissues through constant support from a bra.

I digress. Anyhow, life is short and it sucks. Go braless when you want. If women can whip their swollen, cracked nipples out to pop into a baby's mouth anywhere they please, walking around your own house with no bra seems more than okay to me.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

No! dude you should be able to whatever you want if your home.
Havent worn a bra at all in 2+ years. They're actually bad for your breasts.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

So apparently a lot of women don't wear bras but, yeah, I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ah, this thread.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Ah, this thread.


Put your boner away Mark, this isn't going anywhere.. :lol


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

no, i would do the same.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol why am I surprised this thread is so popular...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Let see some pics first :>


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

adifferentgirl said:


> You don't have to wear a bra at home. You don't even have to wear a bra outside.


Yes! Seconded! :clap


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've lived with a couple girls and they sometimes did not wear bras. I never thought it was indecent. If your roommates are mature, then who cares. If they have a problem with it, then I'm sure they will tell you.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Evo1114 said:


> I've lived with a couple girls and they sometimes did not wear bras. I never thought it was indecent. If your roommates are mature, then who cares. If they have a problem with it, then I'm sure they will tell you.


Where the hell do you live?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

markwalters2 said:


> Where the hell do you live?


...you've never lived with a woman, have you?


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

If you are a cock-tease, then it's perfectly fine.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like wearing bras actually. :/ I do take it off when I sleep tho.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

kiirby said:


> ...you've never lived with a woman, have you?


No, and definitely not a couple of them.


----------

